# Happy Mother's Day ???



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

For all the Moms who have babes at the Rainbow Bridge, Babes fighting C and illness. Today we celebrate our beautiful Goldens and our children. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

It has been a blessing to be a golden dog mom!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> For all the Moms who have babes at the Rainbow Bridge, Babes fighting C and illness. Today we celebrate our beautiful Goldens and our children. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What great picture, thank you for posting it. Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> For all the Moms who have babes at the Rainbow Bridge, Babes fighting C and illness. Today we celebrate our beautiful Goldens and our children. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Love this!!! Thank you JeanieBeth. 

Happy Mother's Day to all of you out there.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> For all the Moms who have babes at the Rainbow Bridge, Babes fighting C and illness. Today we celebrate our beautiful Goldens and our children. &#55357;&#56470;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks JeanieBeth! As my user name implies, I do consider myself a dog mom in addtion to mom to my (human) girls. Either way, being a MOM is a pretty great thing  (she says as she eats a box of See's truffles given to me today by above mentioned girls- without guilt I might add),


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love this, that picture is perfect. I am not mom to a human so this makes it all the more special, thanks for posting JeanieBeth x


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Bodiesmummy said:


> Thanks JeanieBeth! As my user name implies, I do consider myself a dog mom in addtion to mom to my (human) girls. Either way, being a MOM is a pretty great thing  (she says as she eats a box of See's truffles given to me today by above mentioned girls- without guilt I might add),


Oh I'm jealous. Haven't had a See's since we lived in San Diego. Glad you enjoyed them without guilt. Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

